# Nine plant grow ending next friday



## sarbmu (Feb 10, 2017)

i have a few different strains going on in my tent, imho my best ones are Lemon Tree and Pursang Haze.
sarbmu 

View attachment l1.jpg


View attachment l2.jpg


View attachment l3.jpg


----------



## Kraven (Feb 10, 2017)

Very nice group of ladies you got there. Where did you get Lemon Tree?


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello Kraven, I have family in Fresno so they sourced it for me after i had heard big things about it, tbh it's not that stong nor is it anything special, i could not grasp the hysteria regarding it as it's not a patch on my Greenhouse Seeds Exodus Cheese or Sonics, Pursang Haze.
Sarbmu


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 10, 2017)

Ha i just read my original post, i meant exodus and pursang are my favourites and not lemon tree.
Btw my cut was from the creekside collective i think are based in the Colarado area.
sarbmu


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 10, 2017)

Its ONLY WORTH,,, what someone else is willing to pay for it. :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2017)

Those plants are beautiful. Oh man, it is nice to see your grow.  nice work.


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 11, 2017)

WeedHopper,:woohoo: i am not a dealer, i grow for myself and myself only, ok i do share with a few close friends, but it stops there, i'm not innit for the profit.
Thanks Rosebud, i do try my best to grow good plants.:yeahthat:
sarbmu


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2017)

I was just messen wit ya my friend. I was talking about the prices ive heard paid for the Lemon Tree.


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 11, 2017)

We cool Weedhopper, we cool.
Sarbmu


----------



## Dan789 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey Sarbmu, very nice and frosty, good work.:icon_smile:


----------



## Budlight (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey my friend just curious how you were liking the Exodus Cheese  I have some on the grow myself  sure has quite the funky smell and taste just not sure if I'm going to keep it or not doesn't seem to be a very great producer  what are your thoughts


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2017)

Awesome looking ladies you have there. They don't look like they are a week out though. What color are your trichomes?


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello Hamster Lewis, I should have made my comment more clear,
the Exodus cheese is ready and the lemon tree should be, but the others, well they are range from 9-12 weeks, so they have a long way to go, especially the Pursang Haze.
Not checked trics yet as i am trying to master my new usb 500x microscope.
Sarbmu


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 12, 2017)

sarbmu said:


> Hello Hamster Lewis, I should have made my comment more clear,
> the Exodus cheese is ready and the lemon tree should be, but the others, well they are range from 9-12 weeks, so they have a long way to go, especially the Pursang Haze.
> Not checked trics yet as i am trying to master my new usb 500x microscope.
> Sarbmu



 very nice grow!! i have a hard time getting a good view over 40x. i seem to struggle more with my 100x. maybe cause mine are cheap, junk..love to hear what u think and can see with your new 500x. thanks


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 12, 2017)

Hello grass hopper, i bought this cheap scope for £23 from amazon as a grower pal showed me some tric pics and blew me away especially being used to using a $6k DSLR ala Nikon D3X but for sports and wildlife pics mainly.
Here are my tester shots i'll get better or buy a better scope.
Btw Hamster Lewis you were right, they are nowhere near ready for the chop so i'll grin and bear it for the time being.
This is on about 200 x magnification and Budlight although the exodus cheese does look lame compared to big cola plants the buds are soo dense they do actually yield better than some massive cola types and the taste is out of this world as it coats your whole mouth with cheesiness that compares to the smell, if that makes any sense.
Sarbmu 

View attachment 20170212210208.jpg


View attachment 20170212210452.jpg


View attachment 20170212212038.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 13, 2017)

with my 100x junk, I get clarity or focus in the tiniest of distance. meaning most of the view is quite blurry. I see u  r  a  camera guy. nice!! your pics have great clarity throughout the whole frame.. what r u using to take those pics with?? really looking forward to seeing your chop shots and close ups... welcome!!!


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 14, 2017)

The above scope grass hopper.
Btw i have original Exodus Cheese arriving tomorrow after 10+ years of wanting this cut only i will finally have it from a pal who just did a 10 x plant dwc grow of it and harvested and cured to 62% rh over a 3-4 week period the weigh in was 120oz:clap::headbang2:
I'm going to have to give this dwc a try very soon.
Sarbmu


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 14, 2017)

sarbmu said:


> The above scope grass hopper.
> Btw i have original Exodus Cheese arriving tomorrow after 10+ years of wanting this cut only i will finally have it from a pal who just did a 10 x plant dwc grow of it and harvested and cured to 62% rh over a 3-4 week period the weigh in was 120oz:clap::headbang2:
> I'm going to have to give this dwc a try very soon.
> Sarbmu



yea, have heard the same but have yet to see any pics of that kinda grow. until then , I remain skeptical..


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 15, 2017)

Check out his grows grass hopper proof is in the pudding, lol, btw he is a newbie grower only on his 4th grow since he started about a year ago and a very nice lad too i know him and he is not one for **.

http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-for...lk-s-2-Delahaze-1-Bud-Bud-Bling-Tingz-in-RDWC

Sarbmu


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 15, 2017)

ALL IS LOOKING GOOD, BUT I NEED THE SPACE AS I HAVE 30 READY TO GO IN THEIR PLACE IN 14 DAYS TIME.sorry for shouting:vap-bobby_on_the_be
Sarbmu 

View attachment 4ot.jpg


View attachment 5ot.jpg


View attachment 6ot.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 15, 2017)

nice grow!!  r u saying those are 10 oz plants each?? or somewhere in the link u sent??


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 16, 2017)

The link was his 1st grow 5 x plants i think and harvested 43oz , and you can see his 2nd grow 98oz on his links in his signature, one plant alone in his second grow weighed in @ 19oz cured.
sarbmu


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 16, 2017)

I have grown 1 lb plants outdoors. they have a 3 inch or more dia. bases. been vegged for 5 months under all day direct sunlight.  mine usually are 7 to 9 feet tall and very large branched plants,  loaded with buds. I have yet to see pics of an indoor, over 16 ounce (dried),plant. I am not saying it does not happen. I have just not seen it. prove me wrong, (pics),  please..


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 16, 2017)

This is same persons incredible bulk that weighed in dry @ 19oz about a meter in diameter and height
Sarbmu 

View attachment bulky.jpg


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 17, 2017)

grass hopper to be honest the above plant was topped many times and lst's too but that is lame compared to some of the peoples scrog grows that range from 30+ oz from a single scrogged plant.
Sarbmu


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 17, 2017)

that is a very nice plant! still does not look near 16 oz of cured bud imo. last time I guessed at someone's finished quantity, I over estimated by 60%. it's very hard without having something of a known size next to the buds. also would need to spread the branches out to see more. veg time means SO much as well. one of the local grow store guys told me he averages 1.5 lbs. per plant with a 4 week veg. time. lol..  if u ever get a chance to see a 3/4 to 1 lb or more, non-scrog plant indoors, snap a pic., while it's still standing and put a hand (no midgets) in there for proportion and please, please share. YES!! I agree that a scrog grow with enough time could produce multiple pounds..   
  thanks  sarbmu


----------



## Lesso (Feb 17, 2017)

Sarbmu....we just got rid of troll who grew very familiar looking inc bulk plants. Im calling ** on you. That plant is not anywhere near 19 oz. Try again daftpunk.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 18, 2017)

Whatever you say daftpunk. Your language, your cadence, the whole "i know a guy who does this.....blah blah", and your general bullcrap posts. It gave you away. Try again with another user name. You are busted....again.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 18, 2017)

Yeah....real cliquish. You should probably move on.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 18, 2017)

sarbmu said:


> grass hopper, there is nothing i can say or do to prove this was a 19oz dried bud plant, what i do know is i followed the persons diary and he vegged this for i think 4 weeks only from a small plant that was from seed



Sorry, but there is NO way that a plant grown from seed with only 4 weeks veg is going to yield 19 ozs.  You may be able to take a single plant and scrogg it for 3 months and get close to that, but 4 weeks veg?  No way.


----------



## sarbmu (Feb 18, 2017)

Lesso, i am going nowhere.
The hemp goddess, check the link it is all documented i may be wrong with my 4 weeks veg but i don't think i am.
Sarbmu


----------



## Lesso (Feb 18, 2017)

Hemp Goddess and anyone else.....please dont click on multi/daftpunks link.


----------

